# Direct TV On Demand installation help



## Roger Singleton (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a DTV HR 22-100 receiver. My home wireless router is a D Link DI 624.
My wife purchased a Netgear Rangemax wireless USB 2.0 adapter to connect to the receiver.

We keep getting an Error 13 message. Not sure what to do to get connected.

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The HR2x's does not work with wireless USB adapters. You need to use a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection like the Linksys WGA600N.


----------



## Roger Singleton (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

